# Cursor lagging big time



## zelkin77 (Jul 25, 2004)

OK, here's a strange one. My cursor lags a lot when I move it across the screen. I've tried both adjusting my mouse settings in the Control Panel and checking my Power Settings to make sure the Computer never goes on standby; neither of these things has corrected the problem. This usually starts anywhere from 5 to 30 minutes after booting my computer. The lagging first seems to start after a period of inactivity; like after I stop browsing different internet sites. Once the lag starts, it persists except under two conditions that I've noticed so far: when I hit control-alt-delete or when I play a media file using RealPlayer or Windows Media Player(suggesting that some hidden process is being interrupted perhaps?). While the music is playing or the close program box is up the lag stops temporarily, until either condition ends. I've had this computer for 4 years(I run Windows Me on a PIII 800mhz) and this problem just started after I did a fresh install of Windows Me. Might anyone have any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## KermEd (Jul 8, 2004)

alright two things id suggest.

1 - can you post a list of your start up applications from your registry on here ?

2 - can you check with start-programs-accessories-system tools-system monitor 

and let me know if your cpu usage is being hogged up? (that would suggest an application is running behind the scenes, ie-spyware/trojan).

you just using a regular 2 button mouse mate?

-= KermEd =-


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you're using a ball-type mouse, get rid of it and get an optical mouse. 

If you're using a ball-type mouse and insist on keeping it, remove the bottom cap and ball and clean the gunk off the rollers and contacts. Make sure to turn off the computer first.


----------



## zelkin77 (Jul 25, 2004)

I tried going to start-programs-accessories-system tools-system information. However, I'm getting an error message when the Help and Support screen opens. It says "The initialization of the Help Center failed. Please report the following error number to Microsoft Support: -2147143678". How else can I check my startup applications from the registry?

I'm using a 3 button mouse wth a scroll wheel. I've tried cleaning the mouse and that hasn't helped. I'm wondering if there is possibly a problem with my mouse driver.

Here is a Hijack This Log. I see something suspicious looking at the bottom, that has the words "AU Hook..." in it. Should that be removed?

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.0
Scan saved at 11:19:56 AM, on 7/25/2004
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALPLAYER\REALPLAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACK THIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = about:blank
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ICSDCLT] C:\WINDOWS\rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\icsdclt.dll,ICSClient
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SysUpd] C:\WINDOWS\SYSUPD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [*Restore] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\RSTRUI.EXE /f
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O16 - DPF: {0A5FD7C5-A45C-49FC-ADB5-9952547D5715} (Creative Software AutoUpdate) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/12119/CTSUEng.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/12119/CTPID.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://software-dl.real.com/1186b9534b8c60896905/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (FilePlanet Download Control Class) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_1_0_0_41.cab
O21 - SSODL: AUHook - {BCBCD383-3E06-11D3-91A9-00C04F68105C} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\AUHOOK.DLL


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Reinstalling the mouse driver might be a good idea. If any updated one is available, install that one instead. The new version should install over the old version.


----------

